# Cheap pregnancy and ovulation tests.



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I know a while back someone was asking where to buy these and I've found an awesome site. If you buy in bulk you can get them for just 35 cents each, shipping included.

Check out the 50 hCG and 50 LH strips package: http://www.saveontests.com/pregnancy...tion_tests.htm

Hope this helps someone.


----------

